# Autism Society of Miami-Dade Fishing Tournament



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm going to start by giving a brief story of myself. My 2 year old son was diagnosed Autistic 6 years ago. One month later my daughter, 6 months old , was diagnosed with cancer.It was the hardest time of my life. Fast forward 6 years and my son is doing better because of intensive therapies and help he received and my daughter was declared cancer free December 19, 2008. That is why I have decided to do a  tournament, the "Autism Society of Miami-Dade Fishing Tournament" to give familes a different avenue that they may not have tried. Fishing is a great sport that my son and I enjoy together and hopefully we can introduce others to this great sport.

  I have just begun planning the first official fishing tournament the Autism Society of Miami-Dade has ever done. The tentative date and location is April 24, 2010 at Homestead Bayfront park in Miami, Fl. This is a fun filled tournament geared towards autism awareness and enjoying a great pastime for all family members.This is a non-profit inshore/offshore tournament where every penny collected will go to the Autism Society of Miami-Dade to create a "Day of Fishing" program for Autistic children.
*Pugar from Custom Gheenoe has donated a 2010 NMZ* to be raffled during our tournament. I need help getting door prize donations from anyone that can assist me or put me in contact with any vendors that you feel could help. This is my first venture into a fishing tournament since I've never even fished in one. I need your help and input. More details to follow......


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I should be able to get a few items donated from continental trailers. Just contact me when your ready.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Ok!thanks.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Well gentlemen and ladies, The date has been set, April 24, 2010. The 1st annual Julian A. Guas fishing for Autism Tournament will be held at Homestead Bayfront Park in Homestead, Fl. We decided to name the tournament after my son since he is my inspiration for doing this, We have made some changes to make it easier to handle the first year. The tournament will be a "Fun-Fishing" tournament with prizes for longest fish overall in multiple species and categories. The main Sponsor is Custom Gheenoe, with the donation of a 2010 NMZ that will be raffled off, Castaway Customs, Flanigans Restaurants, Miami-Dade County parks and recreation and some others to be finalized. Any help with sponsors and donations for the general raffle would be appreciated. Thank you, Tico.


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

I would be happy to build a couple of custom rods for the event. Send me a PM with your contact info.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey guys,I sent both of you PM's. Perseverance 32 and Fishfreek. Thanks!


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

what species are we looking to target?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

On the inshore side we are going to have categories for sea trout, snook, tarpon, bonefish, permit, redfish, mangrove snapper and maybe others.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

On the inshore side we are going to have categories for sea trout, snook, tarpon, bonefish, permit, redfish, mangrove snapper and maybe others.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Alright, Its official. The raffle tickets are in and they are on fire. $5.00 gets you a chance to win a 2010 Custom Gheenoe NMZ boat with custom Sea-Dek by Castaway Customs and a Continental trailer. If you buy 4 tickets $20.00 You will get a 5th ticket free. Please email, PM or call me.

E-mail: [email protected]

Phone: 786-223-8680 after 3pm please on weekdays, I work midnights.

Please make out all checks and money orders to: Autism Society of MiamiDade.

Mail all checks or money orders to:
Tico Guas
14723 SW 61 Terrace
Miami FL, 33193


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

We now have a web site.
www.autismfishing.com


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Im in.. How much is the entry fee?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

The entry fee is only $60.00 and includes 2 tickets for the Gheenoe raffle and the captains party after the tournament.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Our web site has been updated and now has the latest sponsors, rules and regulations for the tournament and a downloadable version of the entry form. Please fill out the entry form and mail to:
Orestes "Tico" Guas JR
14723 SW 61 Terrace
Miami FL, 33193

**Please make all checks payable to: Autism Society of Miami-Dade.

*Thank you for your support*


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Went down to the South Dade Anglers club tonite to do a short presentation about the tournament. Those guys are top notch and a class act. Thanks for the invite Hilrod.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Here are some pics of the NMZ and trailer for the raffle. Check out the custom "puzzle piece" stickers representing autism. Avery special thanks to Pugar for his generosity and to Dustin for the awesome stickers. I liked them so much, I'm putting them on my new boat. Here ya go!

























And my inspiration for the tournament!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

What a great cause and a nice boat as well.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sweet


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Saw the ad in one of those free fishing news papers at BPS.

More than likely I will be fishing this.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Was it in coastal angler magazine?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Was it in coastal angler magazine?



I don't remember which it was.
There was a stack of them on the counter in the reels section at Miami BPS.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Guys, check out the revised website. We have put a picture of the Raffle boat and added more info to the pages. The Captains meeting will be held at Little Hoolies restaurant located across from the falls in south dade locted at 13135 Southwest 89th Place Miami, FL 33176 (305) 252-9155. We will also be having a silent auction on the day of the tournament for sports memorabilia and marine paintings. It has yet to be confirmed, but Ancla TV will be coming out to film the tournament as well as several local magazines and media. I am asking for your help to get this fishing camp off the ground. Support the Autism Society of Miami Dade.


www.autismfishing.com


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just looking over the rules...

I was wondering about the inshore species.



> Eligible Fish: Inshore fisherman will target *Snook, Tarpon, Bonefish* and Redfish.


Those three fish aren't allowed to be kept.



> All fish must be in fresh edible condition. No mutilated fish will be accepted.



How will the inshore species be tallied? 
By weight, or by inches?

As it doesn't specify, although it should be obvious that it's by inches shown in the pictures.


I just think you guys should specify that in the Rules section of the website.

Another thing:


> Communications: All boats should have a working VHF radio and monitor CH 85 for official times and notifications.


I don't have a VHF in my skiff.
Will I still be allowed to fish the tourney?
I like to keep my skiff clean and not a lot of stuff around.
The less wiring the better.

I have an iPhone that gets pretty good service in Biscayne Bay, even out on the ocean side of Eliot Key.
I lose reception in some areas, but it does come back quickly. 

I think I've heard of an app that lets one listen to VHF channels.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Just looking over the rules...
> 
> I was wondering about the inshore species.
> 
> ...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Would it still be possible for my son and I to participate? Is the a meeting before the event? 

Capt. Jan


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Of course you can! We will have a captains meeting the night before at Lil Hoolies restaurant. Call me when you can. 786-223-8680


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

we will not be able to make the capt. meeting... is that ok?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah!, I guess. Just call me so we can discuss the details. Download the entry form from www.autismfishing.com and send it to me with a check.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Jan, please call me. Thanks for the ad on the forum!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, the tournament is just around the corner and we are making the final preparations. Just reminding everyone that we will be having our captains meeting on Friday April 23 from 6-8 pm at Lil Hoolies Sports Bar & Grill located at 13135 Southwest 89th Place Miami, FL 33176 (305) 252-9155. Here are the directions to Homestead Bayfront Park & Marina:
Turnpike south and exit on SW 137 ave
Turn Left onto 137 ave
Continue straight for about 3 miles
Soon you'll see the Homestead Speedway in front of you
But you'll want to turn left before you get to it on
328 Street (Sign says National Park)
Go straight down that road to the very end, it's 6 miles.
You'll see the park entrance
Follow signs to the Marina
Once you see the parking lot turn left and head toward the
deck & picnic table area.
Congratulations you made it!
If you have a problem contact
Teresa 305-926-3835
Natalee 305-9841514


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope this was a huge success today!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I hope this was a huge success today!



It was great!

Weather didn't cooperate but the turnout was still great, and a fun tournament.

I cannot wait till next year!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

X2!!! It was a blast!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

The weather was fantastic even though the winds didnt cooperate. We had an outrageous turnout, 83 boats and we raised over $10,000 for the fishing camp  ;D ;D ;D ;D. My dream was realized this weekend and I would love to thank my family, friends, sponsors and fellow fisherman that came out and supported my cause. 

Here is a pic of my wife and I at Lil Hoolies where we had our captains meeting.










Here is the Sea-Dek that was donated by Tyler at Castaway Customs









Bob daydreaming!









Julian's catch









Pugar booty dancing!









Thanks Curtis for supporting my cause!









And the winner of the NMZ is .........









I would like to also thank Tom for making the drive down to support my cause. Tom, we didnt take a picture together!


----------

